# Linux Mint 16 Cinnamon (64 Bit), NVidia-Treiber?



## Tim1974 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich verwende seit gestern Version 16 auf meinem zweiten PC und bin bisher sehr positiv überrascht, bis jetzt fährt der Rechner ordnungsgemäß und superschnell runter, damit hatte ich bei Mint 15 große Probleme.
Allerdings ist es zu früh für mich um jetzt schon ein abschließendes Urteil darüber zu fällen nach nur ca. 24 Stunden.

Ich habe probeweise auch die Spiele "Open Arena" und "TORCS" installiert, letzteres mit maximalen Grafikeinstellungen bei 1920x1200 scheint den standard Grafiktreiber an seine Grenzen zu bringen, teilweise waren es nur noch ca. 18 fps. Da ich bis jetzt immer große Probleme damit hatte, den NVidia 3D-Treiber zu installieren und mit dem Rechner eigentlich auch kaum spielen will, bin ich am überlegen ob ich die bisherige Systemstabilität für höhere Frameraten aufs Spiel setzen soll. 
Kann mir denn jemand ungefair sagen, wieviel fps ich statt der ca. 18 mit dem NVidia-Treiber so etwa haben würde?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen wieviel fps dir die Nvidia Treiber bringen. Aber ich kann aus Erfahrung, sagen, dass die Nvidia Treiber (solange du die mitgelieferten von der Hardwareerkennung nimmst) sehr stabil laufen und definitiv besser wie die opensource Nouveau Treiber

Möchtest du aber ein Maximum an Leistung rausnehmen kommst du nicht um dieses PPA:
https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa

Es ist halt immer ein Risiko dabei, aber wenn du dein Partitionen (sprich eine extra für Home) gut angelegt hast, ist eine neuinstallation im Fall von grössen Problemen in 15min durch!

Persönlich hatte ich noch keine Probleme, sogar mit den Experimentiellen Treibern


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde einfach in der Paketverwaltung die Quellen aktivieren und dann den NVidia Treiber installieren (nvidia-glx).
Als FPS Plus gegenüber den Nouveau Treiber hab ich je nach Spiel 15% aufwärts gehabt.
Instabil hab ich dabei meine Systeme nur bekommen,wenn ich den Treiber von Hand kompiliert habe und es verbockt hatte  *Soll ja auch mal vorkommen*


----------



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2013)

Der richtige Treiber ist ungefährt 5-9x so schnell.

[Phoronix] Nouveau vs. NVIDIA Linux vs. NVIDIA Windows 8.1


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Dezember 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> [...] Es ist halt immer ein Risiko dabei, aber wenn du dein Partitionen (sprich eine extra für Home) gut angelegt hast, ist eine neuinstallation im Fall von grössen Problemen in 15min durch! Persönlich hatte ich noch keine Probleme, sogar mit den Experimentiellen Treibern


 
Ich hab einfach die default-Installation durchgeführt, weiß nicht, ob die ein /Home anlegt als Extrapartition?!


----------



## blackout24 (20. Dezember 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Instabil hab ich dabei meine Systeme nur bekommen,wenn ich den Treiber von Hand kompiliert habe und es verbockt hatte  *Soll ja auch mal vorkommen*



Davon rät ja NVIDIA selbst ab auf der Treiber Seite und sagt du sollst einfach dein Paket aus den Repos installieren. Gibt ja auch kein Grund warum man den selbst kompilieren wollen sollte.


----------



## maikeru (21. Dezember 2013)

wtf? Treiberblobs und kompilieren?

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## blackout24 (21. Dezember 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> wtf? Treiberblobs und kompilieren?
> 
> hab ich was verpasst?


 
Ist nicht alles blob, sonst könnten Distros wie Arch die Dinger nicht patchen um z.B. support für den neusten Kernel hinzuzufügen der nicht von Haus aus kommt.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn der Unterschied nicht mehr als 20% gegenüber dem  Nouveau-Treiber beträgt, lohnt für mich die Installation des NVidia-3D-Treibers nicht. Wenn der Unterschied aber 300-500% beträgt, würde es sich auf jedenfall für mich lohnen.


----------



## maikeru (21. Dezember 2013)

Bei NV lohnt sich der Einsatz des Propäritären Treibers.
Novou ist gerade mal genug dir was anzuzeigen.
Bei der Leistung liegen zwischen beiden Welten.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Dezember 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Also wenn der Unterschied nicht mehr als 20% gegenüber dem  Nouveau-Treiber beträgt, lohnt für mich die Installation des NVidia-3D-Treibers nicht. Wenn der Unterschied aber 300-500% beträgt, würde es sich auf jedenfall für mich lohnen.


 


blackout24 schrieb:


> Der richtige Treiber ist ungefährt 5-9x so schnell.
> 
> [Phoronix] Nouveau vs. NVIDIA Linux vs. NVIDIA Windows 8.1


 
Zitiere mich ja ungerne selber...
Ist ja nicht nur so das der tausendmal schneller ist. Der rendert wenigstens auch alles korrekt ohne Bildfehler.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ok, aber was wäre der sicherste Weg den NVidia-Treiber zu installieren?

Muß ich dafür andere Paketquellen freischalten bzw. einstellen?
Denn wenn ich nur über die Softwareverwaltung nach dem NVidia-Treiber suche und den dann darüber installiere hatte ich in der Vergangenheit immer hinterher Probleme.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Dezember 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Ok, aber was wäre der sicherste Weg den NVidia-Treiber zu installieren?
> 
> Muß ich dafür andere Paketquellen freischalten bzw. einstellen?
> Denn wenn ich nur über die Softwareverwaltung nach dem NVidia-Treiber suche und den dann darüber installiere hatte ich in der Vergangenheit immer hinterher Probleme.



Eigentlich solltest du bei Mint wie bei Ubuntu den Treiber einfach über das "Zusätzliche Treiber" Menü alles installieren können. Gibt eigentlich kein Grund warum es gerade bei dir schief gehen sollte.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Da steht bei mir aber nichts zum auswählen.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Dezember 2013)

Use Linux...: Nvidia-Treiber installieren | Linux Mint 16

Bei Weg 1 steht bei dir nichts?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Januar 2014)

Sorry das ich mich hier so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe, hatte soviel anderes zu tun. 
Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, wenn ich über das Startmenue auf *Systemverwaltung -> Treiberverwaltung* gehe muß ich zunächst natürlich mein Passwort eingeben, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem nichts steht, absolut keine Auswahlmöglichkeit. Der einzige Text der dort ganz unten steht ist: *Es werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet.*


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2014)

Mach mal "lspci | grep VGA" im Terminal und poste das hier rein.


----------



## SaxonianGuard (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

habe hier mal im Forum etwas gestöbert und auch SuFu genutzt.

Habe ebenfalls das Proplem mit dem GraKa-Treiber. Als ehemaliger SuSe 6 Nutzer hab ich wohl die Entwicklung etwas verpasst.

Unter Use Linux...: Nvidia-Treiber installieren | Linux Mint 16 alle 3 Wege ausprobiert.

1. Weg nicht möglich mangels fehlender Auswahl

2. Weg lief ohne Probleme bis zum Neustart des Notebooks

3. Weg brachte einige Fehlermeldungen und am Ende einen Absturz von Cinamon, der nur mit Neuinstallation zu beheben war, wie auch bei Weg 2 nach Neustart.

folgende Ausgabe nach weiter oben erwähntem Befehl

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0200]
	Kernel driver in use: i915
--
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT216M [GeForce GT 240M] [10de:0a34] (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0200]
	Kernel driver in use: nouveau

könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass mehrere Grafikadapter genutzt werden bzw eingebaut sind?

mfg der Sachse


----------



## MiToKo (8. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, du brauchst Bumblebee, bzw. könntest du eventuell auch per Switcheroo (oder im Bios) die Intel Grafikkarte ausschalten, da dein Rechner anscheinend auch Nvidia Optimus verwendet.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2014)

Meine Güte ist das kompliziert geworden...

Ich meine mich noch an Zeiten erinnern zu können, wo ich direkt nach der Installation von Ubuntu in der Taskleiste ein Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit der Installation des NVidia-3D-Treibers bekomme habe, ich glaube, ich mußte da zustimmen, daß es sich um einen nicht quelloffenen Treiber handelt oder sowas in der Art, dann klappte aber alles problemlos.
Warum das heute so kompliziert geworden ist, weiß ich echt nicht.
Ich habs irgendwie aufgegeben den NVidia-Treiber zu installieren und arbeite halt mit dem offenen Standardtreiber, da ich ja nicht spiele mit dem PC ist es vermutlich dann auch egal. Trotzdem schade um die GF GTS 450, die irgendwie so ziemlich brach liegt. Habe schon überlegt aus Verzweiflung die Geforce-Karte auszubauen und es mit der iGPU-Grafik in meiner CPU zu versuchen, weiß aber nicht ob das eine Verbesserung wäre gegenüber GTS 450 ohne NVidia-Treiber?!


----------



## MiToKo (8. Februar 2014)

Dein Rechner wird aktuell wahrscheinlich AUSSCHLIEßLICH die iGPU verwenden.  Gib mal  "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" ein um das zu überprüfen.


----------



## SaxonianGuard (23. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, (diverse private Probleme mussten aus dem Weg geräumt werden)

Musste nur im Bios die Grafikkarten tauschen, Onboard war voreingestellt und NVidia war nur aktiv, wenn gebraucht. Eine Umstellung auf nur NVidia hat mein Problem gelöst. Notebook läuft wie ein Kätzchen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch genug Wissen über Wine und Installation von Windowsprogrammen, aber das werd ich schon über SuFu finden. Ansonsten wieder hier .

Gruß Ich

PS: Thread kann geschlossen und archiviert werden


----------



## Jimini (23. Oktober 2014)

SaxonianGuard schrieb:


> Wine und Installation von Windowsprogrammen


Du kannst dir auch mal PlayOnLinux ansehen, das vereinfach die Bedienung von Wine ziemlich.


> PS: Thread kann geschlossen und archiviert werden


 Für gewöhnlich lassen wir Threads offen, auch wenn das Problem gelöst wurde 

MfG Jimini


----------

